

Do You Think SF or NYC Public Transportation System Could Use This? - jnickhughes
http://soentrepreneurial.com/2012/06/24/do-you-think-sf-or-nyc-public-transportation-system-could-use-this/

======
epc
I've seen something like this demo'd in NYC, unfortunately I can't remember if
it was a NY Tech Meetup or other event, in the last six-eight months.

The NYC Metrocards come in two flavors: unlimited (day, week, and month) and
pay as you go dollar denominated. The dollar denominated ones are topped up in
such a way that you get _n_ bonus dollars (essentially additional rides) for
every X dollars. It had been the case that if you only use your metrocard on
the subway and most buses then you don't end up with odd dollar amounts on the
card. But certain buses (typically express buses) charge more than "one ride"
(whatever that currently is, $2.50 I think), however with the last fare
increase they did not adjust the bonus so now you do end up with odd dollar
amounts.

There's also an automatic refill "pay as you go" card, the EasyPayXPress
Metrocard which can be filled from a credit/debit card.

Fares are discussed here: <http://www.mta.info/metrocard/mcgtreng.htm#payper>

As to whether it would be useful? Sure? Maybe? In NYC most subway stations
have metrocard vending machines where you can top up, but almost no bus stops
do.

The MTA is in the very slow process of evaluating MetroCard replacements and
options (there's been multiple NFC-ish experiments with fobs and credit
cards), now would be a good time to contact the MTA if you have something that
can add value (and scale).

